# Weathering an engine



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

I've seen some pictures but is it difficult to weather an engine the proper way?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I just put it the sunlight for a year and let it fade.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Lol. I'm looking for the look of an engine that has been worked hard and detail down to the stuff the wheels pick up and fling it under the tender


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Should try running through the mud then...


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It's as much art as it is science. Garden Railways just ran a series on weathering by Alan Olson. The difference with live steam locos is that it's not always practical (hardly ever) to seal the weathering with dull-coat, since you're always getting water and oil on the locomotive. In many ways that adds to the effect, but in others, it keeps the loco from looking dusty. 

"Difficult?" Well, it's taken me 30+ years of trying various techniques to get my locos looking to how I get them looking, and each time I do one, I try something new that makes the effects look just a bit more realistic. The techniques are pretty simple--washes of dilute acrylic paint, powders, dry-brushing--but it takes practice to get the hang of applying it. I'd certainly not start out on a live steam loco, but paint up an el-cheapo flat car and try the techniques on that instead. You needn't get a working car--parts are fine enough to practice on. 

In addition to Alan's article, I'd recommend getting a book or two on weathering. I believe Kalmbach and Carstens both have published them over the years. Granted, most still rely on copious amounts of dull coat to "seal" the effects--to which I'm morally opposed--but you'll get some great ideas on techniques to try and also what happens to real equipment as it is used. (And there's really nothing wrong with using Dull Coat if that works for you, but don't expect the shiny parts of metal to actually shine like they're supposed to afterwards.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks I'll deff check those books out


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Police, in live steam, there is no need to weather the engines. This is done by the nature of things - heat, oil, water, steam, etc. If you want a worn engine, buy a second hand one;-)... Best, Zubi 
PS The techniques from electric stuff and smaller scales do not really apply, and do not look 'natural' on live steam. Reading books on this subject is a waste of time , run your engines instead!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The techniques from electric stuff and smaller scales do not really apply, and do not look 'natural' on live steam.Ever seen Bruce Sherman's stuff? And some of Rob Lenicheck's? They do exactly what you recommend NOT doing and their stuff looks fabulous!!!


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Dwight, I have done it myself. And I still do not recommend it. Live steam is different. It is almost like the real thing. When I am back in Tokyo in October, I will show you some photos. Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, Zubi, I must respectfully disagree about weathered live steam locos not looking realistic. Not to toot my own horn, but I take a great deal of pride in the reactions my locos get when I take them to meets. And I've seen an ever-increasing number of folks taking the plunge to weather their live steamers with absolutely remarkable results. The only real difference between the techniques I use on live steamers vs. my electric mice is that with the steamers, I can't use washes as effectively as I can on others because the water from the loco tends to wash away the washes, since I can't seal them. (Ruins the effect of dull, dusty finish over glossy metal surface) Beyond that, though, I use the exact same techniques. 

Click on my blog link below for examples. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow Kevin - I have just had a quick look at your blog. Both the blog and the locos look superb - I shall go back and try to absorb some of the wisdom ;-)
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to take a look at this: (This is how I do it...) 

Weathering a Loco

or just click on my name below.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks real nice. I know Somone here weathered a GS4. I think Lynn rice? Any more 
Pics?


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Just burn coal and never wash it, let it roll over a few times and let Mother Nature do the hard work for you.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Slipped Eccentric on 16 Aug 2012 10:54 PM 
Just burn coal and never wash it, let it roll over a few times and let Mother Nature do the hard work for you.























Like


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Police, in live steam, there is no need to weather the engines. This is done by the nature of things - heat, oil, water, steam, etc. If you want a worn engine, buy a second hand one;-) 
Zubi, 
That may apply to mainline Aster steamers, but some of our beat-up narrow gauge engines don't look very worn after years of use. My C-16 tender is still bright and shiny - or it was until this morning. Right now it is sitting out in the sun with a test coat of matte spray on it as a test. The matte black paints are all lined up on the bench.. 

In addition, the fitting of 'chuffer' and 'bark boxes' has significantly cut down the amount of oil being thrown out of the stack. 

Here's a pic of a once-shiny Accucraft loco. Kevin's looks just as grimy!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen some engines, rolling stock and line-side structures weathered so beautifully that I would not want the junky looking stuff in my house or yard. 

While visiting a friend of mine, he said he wanted to show me a new building he had purchased. We went into his storage room (HUGE) and he began poking around at the shelf after shelf of "stuff" saying, "I know put it in here, someplace. ha ha ha." He continued to poke around and then said, "Here, look at this!" and handed me a dilapadated shack on a board, and turned back to the shelves to poke around some more. 

I came very close to just glancing at it, while in one continuous motion, tossing it from his hand to the trash barrel to throw away the bit of junk. I saw no way to "repair" it. 

I then realized THIS was the "new building" he was so excited about. It was an excellant representation of something that needed to be bulldozed into a hole, covered over and a slum built over it.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

On my old Ruby, after I added the wood cab, I just brushed a little coal dust onto it, and then never cleaned off the steam oil. It didn't turn out too badly...










Proboably the best job of weathering I have ever seen is Soni Honegger's scratch built Cumbres & Toltec # 454. Can you tell this model from the real thing?


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice they all look good


----------

